# Can holding a HPT in your urine too long give a false positive?



## WantingABubba

Just asking because I took a IC two days ago, left it in the pot and went downstairs. Came back up and there were two pink lines, albeit one faint. Got excited, obviously :haha:, then tested for about two hours straight :rofl:

Only thing is I had the faaaaintest line on one of the other tests, but the rest were :bfn:. I've been testing again and again since then, and it seems to be negative. Took a digi too and it was neg. 

I've kept the first 'positive' IC, and I can still see the line without having to squint, or anything. I can see it from a distance too. It's defo pink. And it hasn't disappeared. I got evaps on one of my other ICs, and it was def an evap. Gray, and very thin. But this one looks like an early :bfp:

This is pic of it yesterday - https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=336832&amp;d=1328648270

And this is a pic of it today (two days later) - https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=337633&amp;d=1328815065

Do you think it's possible the longer exposure to the urine helped it pick up HCG easier, or do you think it's a falsie?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0678.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 321


----------



## LadyGriz11

I'm pretty sure you shouldn't leave it soaking in urine for longer than the test calls for. But I could be wrong, FX'd for you!


----------



## wanabeamama

That looks like a bop to me if I were you I would try a frer good luck :dust:


----------



## WantingABubba

LadyGriz11 said:


> I'm pretty sure you shouldn't leave it soaking in urine for longer than the test calls for. But I could be wrong, FX'd for you!

I know you shouldn't bubz, but wondering if that's what gave me my positive as the rest seem to be negative :wacko:

And thank you! Blood test scheduled xx


----------



## WantingABubba

wanabeamama said:


> That looks like a bop to me if I were you I would try a frer good luck :dust:

Ta :)

I tried two FRERs yesterday (my last ones :growlmad:), and I couldn't tell if it was a :bfp: or not. Don't wanna buy more as they're so stupidly expensive, and I have looooaaaads of ICs. Getting my Beta tomorrow, anyway :happydance:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey good luck :happydance: :dust::dust:


----------



## susan_1981

I'd say if you couldn't tell on the FRER then that line on the IC is most likely a horrible evap line! If it was a genuine bfp, I'd say FRER would be noticeably positive because they are so much more sensitive. I gave up on the cheapy ones in the end because I had so many evap lines that looked like BFPs. There are some cheap ones that you can buy though that are just as good as FRER but a fraction of the price on www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk. They're called InstAlert and the 10miu ones are fab. I got my bfp at 10dpo with those. I also did an FRER on the same day and the lines were equally matched. 

From looking at your ticker, your not out yet so it could still be too early. Good luck. Hope you get your bfp x


----------



## WantingABubba

susan_1981 said:


> I'd say if you couldn't tell on the FRER then that line on the IC is most likely a horrible evap line! If it was a genuine bfp, I'd say FRER would be noticeably positive because they are so much more sensitive. I gave up on the cheapy ones in the end because I had so many evap lines that looked like BFPs. There are some cheap ones that you can buy though that are just as good as FRER but a fraction of the price on www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk. They're called InstAlert and the 10miu ones are fab. I got my bfp at 10dpo with those. I also did an FRER on the same day and the lines were equally matched.
> 
> From looking at your ticker, your not out yet so it could still be too early. Good luck. Hope you get your bfp x

The IC is 10miu x


----------



## wanabeamama

I can't wait for your update wantingabubba :hugs::hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

wanabeamama said:


> I can't wait for your update wantingabubba :hugs::hugs:

That made me smile as soon as I saw it :) makes me happy to see other people are as excited and hopeful as me!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I'm with peeonastick.com in that....false positives are just about freakin' impossible...AND it has color....so i'm going to say this is your BFP!!!!! :)

I MAY have gotten mine yesterday, too. Gonna test again today as soon as I get off the boards and go to the store. I'm going to buy a FRER and a digi. :)

GOOD LUCK! Hoping for both of us that those lines get darker and darker. ;)


----------



## immy11

From my experiences this could be one of three things...

1. You are having a chemical pregnancy, your hcg levels have come up just enough to show on a test and they are already going back down. (I hope not).

2. Like you said, leaving the strip in your urine creates a false positive - I know there is no such thing as a false positive BUT this has happened to me.. I held a frer in the urine for too long, this soaks the little pad at the end too much causing the pee to run back along the test strip. The dye does not want to stick to the test line so it gathers around the edge of where the test line should be, and this creates what appears to be a second line but slightly off where a real positive is. Does this make sense? Anyway that has happened to me..

3. This has also happened to me with my first pregnancy - I had a very negative BFN on an IC. I left it out and when I came back to look at it about an hour later there was a verrry faint bfp. I ignored it because your not supposed to look after the time limit. But I was pregnant and over the next few days my ic lines got darker and started coming up within the time limit! I hope this is the case for you!

They are just my experiences.
Goodluck! :)


----------



## immy11

PS. It looks like a BFP to me, I really hope it is! Can't wait for you to test again :)


----------



## wanabeamama

good luck

i will be thinking of you allll day until you update with good news :flower: :hugs:



CdnEquestrian good luck to you too :dust:


----------



## WantingABubba

Thank you ladies, you're all so lovely :hugs:

I've been testing 2-5 times a day since 8DPO. All BFNs.

I just tested with a digi and got 'not pregnant' (which I was expecting). That was the final straw for me - I burst into tears.

Seriously, girls, I feel so low right now. I've never got _any_ sort of line on a HPT and the first time I do, it's an evap.

I guess I could be pregnant, AF's not arrived, although I'm not due yet, and I haven't got my bloods back yet, but I just doubt it. 

I'm fed up. 

I'm sick of TTC'ing every month, then having to deal with the disappointment. 

I'm sick of being on my period when I feel like I should be celebrating a :bfp:. 

I'm sick of waiting to ovulate, then waiting to see if I get a :bfp:, then AF coming right on time.

I'm sick of testing and feeling like I'm the only person in the world who gets :bfn:s. 

I'm sick of seeing pregnant women and babies everywhere and feeling jealous.

I'm sick of feeling like a failure and worrying that I can't have children. 

I'm sick of not being able to trust my body.

I'm sick of this already and it's only been five months :cry:


----------



## WantingABubba

immy11 said:


> From my experiences this could be one of three things...
> 
> 1. You are having a chemical pregnancy, your hcg levels have come up just enough to show on a test and they are already going back down. (I hope not).
> 
> 2. Like you said, leaving the strip in your urine creates a false positive - I know there is no such thing as a false positive BUT this has happened to me.. I held a frer in the urine for too long, this soaks the little pad at the end too much causing the pee to run back along the test strip. The dye does not want to stick to the test line so it gathers around the edge of where the test line should be, and this creates what appears to be a second line but slightly off where a real positive is. Does this make sense? Anyway that has happened to me..
> 
> 3. This has also happened to me with my first pregnancy - I had a very negative BFN on an IC. I left it out and when I came back to look at it about an hour later there was a verrry faint bfp. I ignored it because your not supposed to look after the time limit. But I was pregnant and over the next few days my ic lines got darker and started coming up within the time limit! I hope this is the case for you!
> 
> They are just my experiences.
> Goodluck! :)

Thanks for your reply, honey!

No. 3 got me hopeful, but 4 days later, no darker lines, if there are lines at all :wacko:

Must have just been a nasty evap :cry:


----------



## wanabeamama

Digi test are not sensitive at all so just ignore that all together don't lose hope just yet it's still early :hugs::hugs:


----------



## JayDee

Those tests look a lot like the ones I had with my first. I tested day 25 of 28 and got BFN, no sign of a line at all. A week later, tested again because AF hadn't turned up and, sure enough, BFP....

My recent (as in last 2 days) experience is that lines show up SOOO much better with FMU than later in the day.

Also, evaps are grey, not pink. I'd say your line is pink. Try and chill (impossible I know) for a day or so and try again first thing in the morning.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Any news? You know i'm in the same boat as you....got a very clear BFN today. :( Gonna try again tomorrow with FMU. I've been reading that women with PCOS can show up negative for weeks or months, even if they're preggo though....so that both gave me a little bit of hope AND drove me crazy. lol ;)

*hugz* Hang in there, girl.


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay girls, I'm going to call the hospital now to see if they've got my results. I'm super nervous, because I just _know_ I'm not pregnant. At least I have the other results to look forward to, though. Wish me luck!!


----------



## WantingABubba

I called the hospital, and they can't give me my results. So I called my doctor and they said they've got my results but I have to wait for the doctor to give me a call back and 'discuss them'. He's gonna call me back around 11.30am-12pm. I'm so damned nervous!

BTW, I got a BFN on a FRER this morning with FMU. I know I'm out. AF is expected tomorrow, I'll expect some spotting today or in the morning. How fitting that the red lady is due to make her appearance on the red day of passion and love? Lucky me :rofl:


----------



## samanthax

good luck! thinking off you :dust: let us now xxxx


----------



## WantingABubba

My Conceive Plus just came through the door :dance: Last time I'm giving it a shot as it didn't work for me twice. I got the 75ml tube, though, so it might last me a couple cycles.

Heeelllllooooo cycle number 5! :howdy: :haha:


----------



## samanthax

Good luck! xx


----------



## WantingABubba

So my house phone rang, and I got all excited thinking it was them. Well, it was a stupid automated message about PPI!! I was so annoyed I shouted "fuck off" and hung up. (It's automated - no person at the end of the line, just a machine) Argh :growlmad: :rofl:


----------



## WantingABubba

My HCG is <2, so not pregnant :cry:

Just gonna have a little cry and get over it. 

I just knew I wouldn't get my valentines wish after all :cry: Stupid defective internet cheapie test giving me a positive :cry:


----------



## samanthax

Awww bless :hug: don't give up yet! 

:babydust: xxxx


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay, now I am confused and little worried ... :wacko:

I went to the doctors to pick up my results. I wanted to see them on paper, you know ..

On the top it says *** ABNORMAL ***, then it says;

BETA-HCG - <2 (Range - 0-2 U)

FSH - Abn - Y - LO - 1.4 (day 23) (Range 3.5-12.5 U)

LH - 2.9 (Range - 2.4-12.6 U)

SHBG - 34

I am *so* worried right now. The doctor told me my results were normal then I get them on paper and see abnormal! Wtf. Then I see my LH is higher than my FSH and research says this can be due to PCOS. 

I am so confused.

I can't see _me_ having PCOS because I have very regular, and 'normal' periods. They're not long, they're not short, I ovulate (as far as I can tell by temping and OPKs) and my periods aren't overly painful. But some of the PCOS signs that I have are;

Hair on the face and elsewhere (I have some, it's not super obvious, but I hate it. And my stomach and back are quite hairy. And my upper lip has a little bit of hair - gosh, I'm painting myself to be a monster. I'm not that bad, I promise :rofl:)

Weight gain (but then I have had some eating troubles due to stress/depression)

Hair thinning on the top of the head (but that got a little better with me treating my hair better)

Doctor's supposed to be calling me back but not until his after his lunch break which could be after 3! :growlmad: He's so rubbish - he never explains things properly, neither does he listen and he seems to not know what he's talking about. How can he tell me my results are fine when they're clearly not!

I'm gonna post this in LTTTC to see if any of the lovely ladies in there can make sense of this for me. Google isn't really helping right now.


----------



## LadyGriz11

WantingABubba said:


> Okay, now I am confused and little worried ... :wacko:
> 
> I went to the doctors to pick up my results. I wanted to see them on paper, you know ..
> 
> On the top it says *** ABNORMAL ***, then it says;
> 
> BETA-HCG - <2 (Range - 0-2 U)
> 
> FSH - Abn - Y - LO - 1.4 (day 23) (Range 3.5-12.5 U)
> 
> LH - 2.9 (Range - 2.4-12.6 U)
> 
> SHBG - 34
> 
> I am *so* worried right now. The doctor told me my results were normal then I get them on paper and see abnormal! Wtf. Then I see my LH is higher than my FSH and research says this can be due to PCOS.
> 
> I am so confused.
> 
> I can't see _me_ having PCOS because I have very regular, and 'normal' periods. They're not long, they're not short, I ovulate (as far as I can tell by temping and OPKs) and my periods aren't overly painful. But some of the PCOS signs that I have are;
> 
> Hair on the face and elsewhere (I have some, it's not super obvious, but I hate it. And my stomach and back are quite hairy. And my upper lip has a little bit of hair - gosh, I'm painting myself to be a monster. I'm not that bad, I promise :rofl:)
> 
> Weight gain (but then I have had some eating troubles due to stress/depression)
> 
> Hair thinning on the top of the head (but that got a little better with me treating my hair better)
> 
> Doctor's supposed to be calling me back but not until his after his lunch break which could be after 3! :growlmad: He's so rubbish - he never explains things properly, neither does he listen and he seems to not know what he's talking about. How can he tell me my results are fine when they're clearly not!
> 
> I'm gonna post this in LTTTC to see if any of the lovely ladies in there can make sense of this for me. Google isn't really helping right now.

So sorry to see the abnormal results, I know it must be hard not to freak out but try to stay calm until your hear back from your doc. I hope everything gets explained to you, good luck!!


----------



## Melly Belly

WantingABubba said:


> Thank you ladies, you're all so lovely :hugs:
> 
> I've been testing 2-5 times a day since 8DPO. All BFNs.
> 
> I just tested with a digi and got 'not pregnant' (which I was expecting). That was the final straw for me - I burst into tears.
> 
> Seriously, girls, I feel so low right now. I've never got _any_ sort of line on a HPT and the first time I do, it's an evap.
> 
> I guess I could be pregnant, AF's not arrived, although I'm not due yet, and I haven't got my bloods back yet, but I just doubt it.
> 
> I'm fed up.
> 
> I'm sick of TTC'ing every month, then having to deal with the disappointment.
> 
> I'm sick of being on my period when I feel like I should be celebrating a :bfp:.
> 
> I'm sick of waiting to ovulate, then waiting to see if I get a :bfp:, then AF coming right on time.
> 
> I'm sick of testing and feeling like I'm the only person in the world who gets :bfn:s.
> 
> I'm sick of seeing pregnant women and babies everywhere and feeling jealous.
> 
> I'm sick of feeling like a failure and worrying that I can't have children.
> 
> I'm sick of not being able to trust my body.
> 
> I'm sick of this already and it's only been five months :cry:

Well i can tell you, you arent the only one getting BFNs, ive never even had an evap either....and i feel you on all of the things above...it makes me so frustrated that it seems so easy, but then you time things right, do all the right things..and still no results....all i can say is, dont give up! :hugs:


----------



## samanthax

Sorry too here! xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Thanks girls, for the support. It's much appreciated.

My test results were okay in the end. See my journal for more info.

:flower:


----------

